# Certain Flavours and Nausea?



## Christopher (3/7/15)

Hi All, 

So I've been having a serious vaping problem this week, every time I take a vape, instant nausea, I've almost gone back to having a couple of ciggies just to get my nic fix without the sudden nausea. 

I have tried for a week now to push through it but alas, the problem remains. 

I'm not sure if this could be the case but I got a new bottle of Bavarian Cream (my favourite DIY Flav) and it seems to tie in with the feeling sick? 

I'm going to try make a new vape with something different tonight cause all my current mixes have the BC in them. See if that helps but what I wanted to know was, does anyone else have these issues? 

I find that even with Store bought flavours sometimes certain ones just make me ill almost instantly? 

I can't be the only one? I haven't changed my mixing method, 3mg 85% VG which has worked for me for months.


----------



## Silver (3/7/15)

Strange indeed @Christopher 
Sorry to hear about your problem.

Are you vaping on the same device? Or have you recently changed?

I don't get nauseous from certain flavours myself but I can imagine that to be a problem for some. 

I get a confirmed irritation in my throat from the Koolada additive. In my DIY mixes and in store bought juices that have Koolada. Feels like I am going to choke from that. Just saying that so you know that others also have "sensitivities" to certain things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christopher (3/7/15)

Silver said:


> Strange indeed @Christopher
> Sorry to hear about your problem.
> 
> Are you vaping on the same device? Or have you recently changed?
> ...



Thanks for the response. It's the same device, will try another one tonight, Subtank RDA with a dual coil and organic cotton but I've vaped on this for quite a while now and rewicked it on Wednesday so it shouldn't be that? I'm hoping it is the BC flavour as I won't be able to live without my vape lol.


----------



## huffnpuff (3/7/15)

@Christopher, I'm the same with BC. There's a component in some concentrates that ills me. I get an even worse reaction from all the VK juices that are using the cheesecake flavor they're using.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dirk (3/7/15)

If I drip Rocketsheep Cloudsat - nausea deluxe!! Same can be said for the Jimmy the Juiceman range at high watts.
Also prebuilt "kanger" 0.5 kanthal coils from eciggies a while back, terrible taste and made me feel sick. Self coiled up with fresh wire, problems gone!
Hope you come right..!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christopher (3/7/15)

Thanks for the reply guys, I'm going to try mixing a cream free batch tonight, I just find it funny that I vaped 50ml of a DIY mix last week and that had the same flavour in it just a different bottle? Maybe a bad batch? Anyways, I'll give it a shot, nice to know that I'm not alone. Kind of makes you wonder what we're actually inhaling and what makes us feel so sick so quickly? 

I think I'm going to do a little bit of research, it always helps to be health conscious I guess and also be informed for when the naysayers slate you for blowing clouds, and the minute anything goes awry with your health you get the "it's those damn ecigs!?" lol..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (3/7/15)

I've heard that sun exposure (direct UV) may cause juices to go bad and cause a feeling of sickness. You haven't perhaps changed from a colored to a clear bottle?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (3/7/15)

Dirk said:


> If I drip Rocketsheep Cloudsat - nausea deluxe!! Same can be said for the Jimmy the Juiceman range at high watts.
> Also prebuilt "kanger" 0.5 kanthal coils from eciggies a while back, terrible taste and made me feel sick. Self coiled up with fresh wire, problems gone!
> Hope you come right..!



Here I thought it was just me, cannot vape too long on any Rocket Sheep juice, nausea deluxe, switch to any other juice, nausea passes, back to Rocket Sheep, stats all over again, must do a tad research on this!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

